

A SQL Intro Example Cheat Sheet I made - samh
http://www.querycell.com/SQL_Intro_Cheat_Sheet.html

======
samh
Click the image to enlarge, and to enlarge again to full size click the icon
at the bottom.

I think the next one I make will be examples of using aggregate functions.

If you have suggestions for cheat sheets to make let me know.

